
Make your models accessible to Smart Contracts using Oracalize - zitterbewegung
https://medium.com/@zitterbewegung/off-chain-machine-learning-using-sklearn-solidity-and-flask-4d9593c80383?source=linkShare-4501181c6979-1533560392
======
brian_herman
Awesome!

